# RACK AND PINION



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

What should be the best way to replace the rack and pinion? should i bring down the sub frame? what is decent brand?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be able to remove the rack&pinion without removing the sub frame. You can get them at:

Advance Auto Parts: Search Results for rack and pinion complete unit - hydraulic power - remanufactured

RockAuto Parts Catalog


----------



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

Which is a decent brand? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The BeckArnley reman units seem to be good quality. Stay away from A1-Cardone as there have been many bad reviews on them.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

REMOVAL AND INSTALLATION

CAUTION:

The rotation of the driver air bag spiral cable is limited. If the steering gear must be removed, set the front wheels in the straight-ahead direction. Do not rotate the steering column while the steering gear is removed.
Remove the steering wheel and spiral cable before removing the steering lower joint to avoid damaging the SRS swirl cable.

Remove the two front tires with power tool.

Disconnect the outer tie-rod ends using Tool.
Disconnect the outer swaybar ends with power tool.
Remove the swaybar bracket rear bolts and loosen the front bolts with power tool.

Remove the lower joint pinch bolt.
Disconnect the power steering high and low pressure lines from the steering gear.
Reposition the swaybar up and out of the way.

Remove the two steering gear mounting bolts.

Do not remove the steering gear mounting bracket from the gear housing.

Remove the power steering gear and linkage assembly.

Installation is in the reverse order of removal.

Install pipe connector.
Use the specified tightening torque when installing the high pressure and low-pressure pipe connections. Excessive tightening will damage threads of connection or O-ring.
The O-ring in low-pressure pipe connector is larger than that in high-pressure connector. Take care to install the proper O-ring.

Initially, tighten nut on tie-rod outer socket and knuckle arm to specification. Then tighten further to align nut groove with first pin hole, so that the cotter pin can be installed. Outer tie rod grooved nut 29 - 39 Nm (3 - 4 kgf-cm, 22-29 ft. lbs.) 

CAUTION: Tightening torque must not exceed 49 Nm (5 kgf-cm, 36 ft. lbs.) .


----------

